# Tennessee Titans ruin unique history



## HomeAloneTwo (Apr 5, 2018)

The actual sport of american football is meh, but when new uniforms and logos are involved, count me in.

Remember when this team was the Oilers and their jersey game was on point? Well, whoops.

http://news.sportslogos.net/2018/04/04/tradition-evolved-tennessee-titans-unveil-new-uniforms/



> The Tennessee Titans tonight unveiled their new home, road, and alternate (“Color Rush”) uniforms for the upcoming 2018 NFL season at a fan event in downtown Nashville.
> 
> Most notable is the switch to a navy blue helmet following nearly 50 seasons of the Titans/Oilers franchise wearing white. The logo on the helmet is the same they’ve always worn with a fading silver stripe up the middle somewhat similar to before but re-coloured and now just one, facemask is now metallic silver.










As you can see, the numbers look like they were applied with masking tape. Also, the Nike logo's on the sides are incorporated into the jersey design and aren't just a manufacturers mark.

>20% of NFL teams now wear dark blue helmets

Here's a picture from their inaugural jersey reveal in 1999




They aren't much better. Especially after what they had in Houston as the Oilers
https://sneed-i.huffpost.com/gen/1534911/images/n-1993-HOUSTON-OILERS-628x314.jpg
_Magnifique. _

The color scheme and set up remind me of the Toronto Argonauts from the CFL, except Toronto executed the Navy/Powder/Steel look 100 times better.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Apr 5, 2018)

This isn't the first time that the Titans ruined shit. Who wants to bet that the Titans will have a losing season because of the color change?


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Apr 5, 2018)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> This isn't the first time that the Titans ruined shit. Who wants to bet that the Titans will have a losing season because of the color change?


It's the AFC south (go Texans). Losing is literally all they can do.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Apr 5, 2018)

This got nothing on the lime green eye sores that is the alternate for the Seahawks jerseys


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Apr 5, 2018)

The Flaming Thumbtacks lose again. They really fucked up when they didn't leave the Oilers gear in Houston. Warren Moon became an NFL stateless person. He deserved better.



Dirt McGirt said:


> This got nothing on the lime green eye sores that is the alternate for the Seahawks jerseys


They also wore a similar green abomination as an alternate in 2009. They looked like highway construction flaggers.

It's all a careful scheme to fuck with me. I want my Largent-era throwbacks you fucks.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Apr 5, 2018)

hey, Remember The Titans?
I liked them better


----------



## Unsuspecting Koala Bear (Apr 5, 2018)

, titan up


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (Apr 5, 2018)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> It's all a careful scheme to fuck with me. I want my Largent-era throwbacks you fucks.


The powder, steel and lime look for the Seahawks was a classic. Even the retarded looking bird logo looked aesthetically good.


----------

